# People who enjoy reading



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 11, 2012)

With winter fast approaching, it's the perfect time to snuggle under a blanket with a good book to read. I already spend a good amount of time reading, but with it getting darker earlier, that buys me more time. Lol. I read just about anything (except for sci-fy), although I'm going through a big Young Adult phase right now.

So who else is looking forward to reading more during the winter, and what will you most likely be reading?


----------



## CharlesFamily (Oct 11, 2012)

There is almost nothing I like more than curling up with a good book in the winter! I believe the new Janet Evanovich book comes out in November (her Stephanie Plum series). They aren't very long, and kind of get predictable (I think this is number 18 or something like that) but I love to read anything that can make me laugh out loud!

I enjoy Karen Robards and just read her latest book (a supernatural element to it). It had some good twists to it and I really enjoyed it. She's making a series based on these characters and I'm looking forward to the next one.

I'm looking forward to reading everyone's suggestions!

Barbara


----------



## Bassett (Oct 11, 2012)

My problem is: I'm retired and can do pretty much what I want. I get to reading and can't stop until I'm done. When I finish one I immediately start another. I've been known to read 3 books in a day. I am a very fast reader. I read so many I get the characters mixed up from one book to the next. LOL. I love mysteries and thrillers. Detective and crime stories. I do look forward to get back into it as I haven't done much this summer. Looking forward to snowy winter days when I can curl up with Daisy and a good book. BTW I read 99 % of my reading on my kindle fire.


----------



## MountainWoman (Oct 12, 2012)

If you enjoy young adult fiction, you might enjoy the "Canterwood Crest" series. It's all about teenage girls and horses.

I'm rereading some of the Agatha Christie mysteries at the moment and that's fun and I'm always reading non-fiction as well.


----------



## ohmt (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, I've read about 40 books since May. I did read 50 Shades of Grey to see what the hype was. Yuck. An awful love story and I couldn't stand the two main characters. I think it's the first time I haven't finished a series.

I like to reread the classics in the winter when I'm stuck inside, they always make me happy (Pride and Prejudice, Jane Eyre, Sense and Sensibility, Forever Amber, etc).


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2012)

I "read" a lot, but all unabridged audio when it comes to pleasure reading. It's one of my favorite things to do




I go through 2-4 books a month, sometimes more, never less!

For "lighter" paranomal fiction, I really like Molly Harper's books, especially the Jane Jamison ones. I enjoyed MaryJanice Davidson's "Betsy" books up until the 2nd to the last one when I quit (never quit a series before, but this one felt like it jumped the shark). Charlaine Harris, of course. Rowland's "White Trash" zombie books are really cool, too (not "horror", which I also love), and Jesse Peterson's zombie books are good, too (closer to horror movie type, but still "light" in many ways).

For like "horror movie" style books, Mark Tufo's "Zombie Fallout" are so good and he has a new one out! I also liked Z.A. Recht's 3 part series about the Morningstar Strain (zombies).

I've read all but Kathy Reichs most recent "Bones" book and all of Patricia Cornwell's (with a new one due next month, I think). Really like those a lot.

Love Evanovich and waiting on her new one next month. Her Deisel series is good, too! Going to read J.D. Robb's (a/k/a Nora Robert's) detective books when I get to them (have them, but not listened yet). Hoping they're good.

Right now, I'm reading She's Come Undone, which is probably 20yrs old, but I'm enjoying it a lot. Planning to read two Mark Childress books next, One Mississippi and Georgia Bottoms. Kind of the same vein would be Jonathan (sp) Tropper's books, which are good, funny, and emotional. Good one to start on from him is This Is Where I Leave You.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and suggestions! I too read very quickly and as soon as I'm done with one book, I immediately grab another. I have over 700 books, and another few hundred on my wishlist. A Kindle sure would come in handy (and save room), but I just love the feel of a paperback in my hands.





I recently read the 'Shades' trilogy, and while I did like the story, by the third book I started to get mad at the characters - his control issues and her lack of a backbone. :/


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 12, 2012)

Jill thanks to a prior conversation we had, I have alot of zombie books on my Christmas wishlist. Oh yeah!

Just a side note, The Walking Dead starts back up this Sunday


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2012)

I can't wait for the first episode this season!!! Best show on TV!!!


----------



## wildoak (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm a John Grisham fan... his latest in paperback, The Litigators, is good as always. I read a lot of mysteries, etc but I try to interject something of substance in there every now and then LOL. Currently reading The Kennedy Women, something I got for Christmas last year. It's a long read but much more interesting than I thought it would be and explains the history of the Kennedy family and JFK.

Jan


----------



## Sonya (Oct 14, 2012)

I like to read too...haven't read much this summer as we are always on the go. I go through spells where I will read 5-6 books in a few days then not read for a month. I like just about anything except romance. I had a kindle and I did like it but gave it to my sister. I too like the feel of a book better instead of the kindle.


----------



## sfmini (Oct 14, 2012)

I am reading James Patterson's book, Zoo right now as well as a book called Zoobiquity. Next on my list is the new Jack Reacher book by Lee Child.


----------



## Jill (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm about halfway through Mark Childress' One Mississippi, and so far, it is REALLY good! He's such a fine writer! Glad I'm working from the office tomorrow, because it will give me an "extra" two ours to "read" (audio book).


----------



## lucky seven (Oct 16, 2012)

I love to read, especially Grisham, the Lonesome Dove series is my favorite. I overdosed on Clive Custler and now into Elm Creek Quilting books by Jennifer Chiaverini. Has anyone read A walk in the woods by Bill Bryson and Winterdance by Gary Paulen? Both make me laugh until I cry everytime I re-read them.


----------



## wildoak (Oct 18, 2012)

If you haven't read West With The Night, and enjoy a really well crafted book, don't miss it. It's an old book but a classic and one of the few I pull out and re read every so often. It's by Beryl Markham and is her true story - a woman bush pilot in the early days of flying. Helps that her father also had race horses and some of that is in the book.





Jan


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 18, 2012)

I know you said no sci-fi but "Host" by Stephanie Myers is amazing. I was NOT a fan of her vampire series but the Host is amazing. You get to know the characters so well that you don't need to be told who is talking. You just know by the way something is said. I don't read sci-fi either but this book is a must.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 18, 2012)

Right before the Host was released, they had a sample chapter online. I tried to read it but it just didn't seem "good" to me. I guess I'll have to give it another try now that the whole book is out.


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2012)

I also LOVED The Host!!!


----------



## Debby - LB (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm addicted to J.D. Robbs In Death series...Love-Love -Love them! Eve Dallas is a cop in the future and her husband Roarke a Gadzillionair who used to be a criminal...just really like all the regulars in each book.


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2012)

Debby - LB said:


> I'm addicted to J.D. Robbs In Death series...Love-Love -Love them! Eve Dallas is a cop in the future and her husband Roarke a Gadzillionair who used to be a criminal...just really like all the regulars in each book.


Debby, I'm looking forward to these! I haven't listened to any of them yet but have the collection (40 or so?). I heard good things about these books and love a series! Get so attached to the characters


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 18, 2012)

Holy cow! Thats a lot of books in a series! By the time the last one is written, it will be just like saying goodbye to a dear friend. Isn't JD Robb one of Nora Roberts' pen names? Or am I thinking of someone else? I love series, as long as they flow really well with each other and the storyline stays "fresh".


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, that's her!


----------



## Charley (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm reading Barefoot Sisters Southbound . It is well worth the read about two sisters hiking southbound through the Appalachian Train from Maine to Georgia. Very interesting. I am almost finished with it and I see they have another book Barefoot Sisters Walking Home , I think I may have to read that one too.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 21, 2012)

I just started a new series (The Negotiator Trilogy) by C.E. Murphy. It's a paranormal fantasy type. I wasn't sure I'd really care for it, but I'm getting ready to start the second book and I'm hooked!


----------



## Jill (Oct 24, 2012)

I keep getting caught up in shorter series. I've been hording that JD Robb set for a long time!!!

Right now, I'm on these Victoria Laurie books about Abby Cooper, who is a psychic detective. They're really light and fun! Then when I was on Audible last night, I saw she has a ghost detective series, too, and it was on sale... So, you know where that leaves my iPhone (more books!).

AFTER these (right?), the new Reichs and Cornwell books, and the coming Evanovich one, maybe then it's time for the JD Robb ones! I want to get through the shorter series and the updates so I can just get into all of hers (so far) at once. Series are so much fun because you can just finish one and start another w/o losing touch with the main characters.

Seriously, though, this hobby has put a huge dent in my TV time LOL


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 24, 2012)

I totally understand what you're saying! I have the Stephanie Plum Series up till book 18, including the go-between books, but I haven't started them yet. I'm the kind of person who has to read a series from the first book to the last book in one continuous flow, so I can't start a series until all the books have been written. Waiting months to see what happens next is not fun to me, especially since I read paperbacks and have to wait even longer for those to be released.





Books have depleted alot of my tv watching time too, along with my funds. Lol


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 29, 2012)

I just wanted to let you all know that we have a new book forum on Lil Beginnings now called The Reading Circle.



Hopefully, we can start a book club, have contests, and just enjoy anything "reading-related" on there. And of course, I am open to suggestions if you have them. ;-)


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 30, 2012)

Charley said:


> I'm reading Barefoot Sisters Southbound . It is well worth the read about two sisters hiking southbound through the Appalachian Train from Maine to Georgia. Very interesting. I am almost finished with it and I see they have another book Barefoot Sisters Walking Home , I think I may have to read that one too.


I was glad to see that someone else besides me has read this book. I loved it. I wound up reading this because my daughter actually hiked the entire Appalachian Trail....from Georgia to the top of Mt. Katahdin in Maine......a thru hiker which to me is absolutely amazing! 2,184 miles. I would be dead after 184. LOL! Anyway the sisters mentioned writing another book and I am glad to see it out. I can't wait to read it! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Nov 1, 2012)

KanoasDestiny said:


> I totally understand what you're saying! I have the Stephanie Plum Series up till book 18, including the go-between books, but I haven't started them yet. I'm the kind of person who has to read a series from the first book to the last book in one continuous flow, so I can't start a series until all the books have been written. Waiting months to see what happens next is not fun to me, especially since I read paperbacks and have to wait even longer for those to be released.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are going to love that series. I have read the entire series, up to 18. Be ready to laugh out loud a lot!


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2012)

Those who read the Stephanie Plum series (I have -- including the "inbetweens"), have you read the Diesel series? I like that one a lot, too. Only two full novels so far (ties in with the "inbetweens"), but really good. I think it would apeal to most people who also love Stephanie Plum


----------

